# Beach fishing Illawarra/South Coast -Help to find a campsite



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Need help to find a campsite.

I am planning a trip in my new camper trailer and am looking for somewhere nice to camp for a few days. Don't have a 4 wheel drive, dirt roads OK.

I will need to pick my girl friend up from the South Coast train line, that go as far as Bommerderry.

Really looking for something really relaxing probably prefer more natural camp site with walking distance to beach.

Just want to fish and practice the elusive beach worming.

Don't need power etc.

No Kayak on this trip, but hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

Kind regards,

Phantom


----------

